# Grilled Rock Fish on a Cedar Plank



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 17, 2015)

First soaked the cedar plank in cheap white wine for 8 hrs. I really like the 6.5 wide x 
14.5 Weber drip pans they are perfect for soaking the planks.



First I buttered the plank.



Then added the Rock Fish that our son Rich caught in Northern California.



Seasoned with Dizzy Pig's Raging River Rub, Chipotle Rub, and Dill Weed.



Top them off with Slices of Lemon.



On the LBGE @ 400* direct, I changed my gasket to a Rutland Gasket the day before.



Pulled in 15 minutes.



Served with seared Zucchini, here again a wonderful light dinner and a new Rutland Gasket.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 17, 2015)

Ymm Ymm Ross. Where did you get your plank?


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Oct 17, 2015)

That looks good and have some rock fish in the freezer to give it your treatment.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 17, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Ymm Ymm Ross. Where did you get your plank?



Thanks Kayelle, I got them on the Internet they are too expensive in the stores
http://www.outdoorgourmet.com/wood-grilling-planks/cedar-grilling-planks-6x12-2nds-case-of-30

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Ross. You can't reuse the plank?


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 17, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Ross. You can't reuse the plank?



Some say u can but I do not it's too dangerous 

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 17, 2015)

Dangerous?


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 17, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Dangerous?


I should of said CONTAMINATED I do not think you can clean the plank good enought!

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 17, 2015)

Kay, you might be able to find a cedar plank at Lowe's or Home Depot and have them cut it into a few pieces.  Just make sure it's *untreated* wood.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 17, 2015)

Yep, Mr. Google convinced me that's a good option. I have no qualms about reusing them, since I've read that wood cutting boards are safer to use than other materials.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 17, 2015)

Ross....that fish dinner looks amazing!!


----------

